
System XVI. BSD licensed replacement for systemd - vasili111
https://github.com/ServiceManager/ServiceManager
======
JdeBP
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10212770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10212770)
.

